# Centurion Rennrad Rahmen Hyperdrive 4200 + Carbongabel



## bmc02 (4. Dezember 2010)

Bitte beachtet folgende Auktion bei ebay:

Centurion Rennrad Rahmen Hyperdrive 4200 + Carbongabel

http://cgi.ebay.de/Centurion-RR-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c179cc6a9

Modell-Jahrgang 2010

Steuerrohr: 215mm

Oberrohr:  600mm

Sitzrohr:  620mm

Sattelstützmaß: 31,6mm

Gewicht: 1908gr mit HR-Bremse Shimano 105, mit Sattelstützklemme

Gabel mit vollem 300mm Schaft 606gr, Carbon Scheiden und Aluschaft in schwaarz weiß

Rahmen Centurion Hyperdrive inkl . Gabel und HR-Bremse Shimano 105. Schöner robuster Alurahmen für große Fahrer. Rahmen wurde nur kurz gefahren, habe festgestellt, dass in den Hinterbau keine 25mm Reifen  passen (Bremssteg im Weg).  23mm Standard-Bereifung ist kein Problem. Normale Gebrauchsspuren, wie sie in kurzer Zeit auftreten können, kleine Lackschäden an Oberseite Steuerrohr.


----------

